# Remote control using internet explorer.. Please help me



## Egemen (Sep 20, 2008)

Ok this is a little difficult for me to explain.. ill try

I want to connect to my PC from my workplace trough (using) explorer.

I saw a guy writing his ip adress in windows internet explorer and suddenly there came a login box.. He wrote his username and password, and he was connected to his home PC, and downloading files to his PC at work. I have been trying to learn this in 1 year now.. im not kidding, 1 year..

Please give me a step by step guide to do it, cause it will be really helpfull..

I dont want to use radmin or other programs cause with this i can access from everywhere.

Regards 

Egemen


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

UltraVNC has a JAVA viewer that works with your browser, that's one option.


----------



## Egemen (Sep 20, 2008)

http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/using/networking/expert/northrup_03may16.mspx
Read this and you see what i mean.. I want to do this with vista...

Its much better and save.. Please there must be someone who tried this..



johnwill said:


> UltraVNC has a JAVA viewer that works with your browser, that's one option.


----------

